# Bad Weather



## lsg (Dec 17, 2016)

We had freezing rain yesterday and snow today.  It looks like bad weather across a lot of the nation.  Hope you all are safe and warm.:snowman:


----------



## dibbles (Dec 17, 2016)

Lots of snow last night. And it is very cold here. So, even thought the roads are probably fine, I am staying in. I took the snow day opportunity to make krumkake (a Norwegian treat my Grandmother always made at Christmas), and a batch of soap - even though I don't need any


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 17, 2016)

Lots of snow and cold here too. Getting my Christmas baking done.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 17, 2016)

We were down to -9 F at 10:00 this morning, but we're on the upswing now. Got a foot of snow on Thursday.  The wild turkey and quail have been making their rounds among the bird feeders.  Glad I can just stay inside!


----------



## Dahila (Dec 17, 2016)

It was snowing through the night, Early morning driving to the market was awful.  I made it now raining so it is very slippery.  People stay warm and safe


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 17, 2016)

The wood stove is going HOT, bird feeders are filled several times a day and the humming bird feeder has it's heat lamp on it. It was cold enough this morning that we had to bring it in and thaw it out even with the heat lamp. 
Chickens have two heat lamps on their water.

It's cold outside but the kids are headed in to town for our early Christmas this year.
Stay warm and give a thought to helping those less fortunate that we are this year.

Steve


----------



## Susie (Dec 17, 2016)

It is 75 F here, with about 95% humidity.  The A/C is running full blast.  But it is supposed to be 35 in the morning.  We are just waiting for that "blue norther" they promised us.


----------



## Stacyspy (Dec 17, 2016)

Here it's a whopping 5 degrees, wind chill makes it -12. We had sleet/freezing rain/snow yesterday, and today is just snow and cold. I did have to make the 10 mile trip to town, and was lucky to get home safe. On the upside, I've been able to get all of my candies made, and am starting on cookies.
Hope everyone where it's cold is staying warm, and everyone where it's warm...well...enjoy!


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 18, 2016)

I don't think we made it above zero today.


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 18, 2016)

We've had a combination of all of the above, first bitter cold, then snow, freezing rain, rain, temps around 50 today, going into the teens tonight. My snowblower decided not to start yesterday, so I had to shovel the driveway and my back is paying for it today. I hate to admit it, but I think I'm getting too old for this. I'm thinking of checking out how much it would cost to get my driveway plowed, now that I'm retired and no longer have to have it done at a certain time so that I can make it to work. I like the independence of being able to snowblow it myself, but if the darned thing won't start....grrrrrr!

Hope everyone is warm and dry tonight!


----------



## earlene (Dec 18, 2016)

Stacyspy said:


> Here it's a whopping 5 degrees, wind chill makes it -12. We had sleet/freezing rain/snow yesterday, and today is just snow and cold. I did have to make the 10 mile trip to town, and was lucky to get home safe. On the upside, I've been able to get all of my candies made, and am starting on cookies.
> Hope everyone where it's cold is staying warm, and everyone where it's warm...well...enjoy!



I was driving in that the day before yesterday.  My goodness were the roads treacherous!  I drove from Branson to Hannibal in that weather, and wouldn't have gone that far, but there were no hotel rooms to be had nearby when I first started trying to make a reservation.  

Although it took me 30 minutes to clear my car windshield and windows of ice the next morning (yesterday), the rest of the drive home was much better yesterday.  No rain or snow at all until I came out of Sam's Club (a little grocery shopping on the way home) and I was able to get home safely.

My husband decided today was going to be a 'pajama day' when he learned what today's weather was going to be.  So it's really cold, but we are cozy inside.



navigator9 said:


> We've had a combination of all of the above, first bitter cold, then snow, freezing rain, rain, temps around 50 today, going into the teens tonight. My snowblower decided not to start yesterday, so I had to shovel the driveway and my back is paying for it today. I hate to admit it, but I think I'm getting too old for this. I'm thinking of checking out how much it would cost to get my driveway plowed, now that I'm retired and no longer have to have it done at a certain time so that I can make it to work. I like the independence of being able to snowblow it myself, but if the darned thing won't start....grrrrrr!
> 
> Hope everyone is warm and dry tonight!



Navigator, my husband does an annual tune-up to our snow blower.  Maybe it just needs a tune-up. I hope you get it going again.


----------



## Dahila (Dec 18, 2016)

3.2 F snowy, and unsafe roads


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Dec 19, 2016)

Lovely and warm here. 30C
I wish I could send you some sunshine. 

Stay safe all, in that horrible weather.


----------



## snofields (Dec 19, 2016)

Lovely -21 this morning when I left for show, up to -17 when I got home!  Good thing I love cold weather!


----------



## Catastrophe (Dec 19, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> We've had a combination of all of the above, first bitter cold, then snow, freezing rain, rain, temps around 50 today, going into the teens tonight. My snowblower decided not to start yesterday, so I had to shovel the driveway and my back is paying for it today. I hate to admit it, but I think I'm getting too old for this. I'm thinking of checking out how much it would cost to get my driveway plowed, now that I'm retired and no longer have to have it done at a certain time so that I can make it to work. I like the independence of being able to snowblow it myself, but if the darned thing won't start....grrrrrr!
> 
> Hope everyone is warm and dry tonight!



If it makes you feel any better...I've never used a snow blower before in my life.  Bought a used one from a neighbor that was moving south.  Got a good bit of snow a few weeks ago...using the blower was harder than shoveling.  Couldn't figure that out, I always thought it would be cool to buzz up and down the driveway with the blower.  Kid came home and tried it...the darn wheel fell off!

Happy to report with a new pin in the wheel/axle, it is indeed almost like buzzing up and down the driveway now.

I hope yours is working well again soon!


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 19, 2016)

earlene said:


> Navigator, my husband does an annual tune-up to our snow blower.  Maybe it just needs a tune-up. I hope you get it going again.





Catastrophe said:


> If it makes you feel any better...I've never used a snow blower before in my life.  Bought a used one from a neighbor that was moving south.  Got a good bit of snow a few weeks ago...using the blower was harder than shoveling.  Couldn't figure that out, I always thought it would be cool to buzz up and down the driveway with the blower.  Kid came home and tried it...the darn wheel fell off!
> 
> Happy to report with a new pin in the wheel/axle, it is indeed almost like buzzing up and down the driveway now.
> 
> I hope yours is working well again soon!



When I first moved here, I used to shovel the driveway. I was about 50 then. I was working the evening shift, so by the time I got off work at 11:30, I'd probably make it home by midnight, to start the job, sometimes finishing up at 1:30 in the morning. That lasted a few years, until I'd had enough of that. So I hired someone to plow the driveway for me, not realizing that they plow on their schedule, not mine. So sometimes I'd have to leave for work, and the driveway wasn't plowed yet, or get home from work and it wasn't plowed yet, so I'd still have to do it. That's when I decided to get a snowblower, and it's been a lifesaver...unless it doesn't start. I am lucky enough to have a guy who actually comes to my house to pick it up and repair it. He's coming today, so hopefully I'll have it back soon. Even with the snowblower, the older I get, the more I want to stay warm and cozy inside when it's snowing and blowing outdoors. Brrrrrrr! 

Earlene, it probably does need a tune up, hopefully that's all. 

Catastrophe, when they're working there's nothing like it. You watch that snow fly and think..."I would have had to lift all of that...wheeeeee!"


----------



## earlene (Dec 19, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Even with the snowblower, the older I get, the more I want to stay warm and cozy inside when it's snowing and blowing outdoors. Brrrrrrr!
> 
> Earlene, it probably does need a tune up, hopefully that's all.
> 
> Catastrophe, when they're working there's nothing like it. You watch that snow fly and think..."I would have had to lift all of that...wheeeeee!"



I know what you mean!  I have always loved snow.... for skiing; for tobogganing; for making snowmen; for watching the wildlife scamper upon; for beautification of the landscape...  But then I am someone who didn't actually live in a heavily snowed area most of my life.  I drove to the ski resorts and played in it for the most part.  

Then we moved here and I still love it, but as you say, the older I get the less I want to do anything more than enjoy the cozy warmth while I look at its beauty through my windows.  My husband says he doesn't want to shovel snow when he's 80, and at first I was so disappointed that this was not going to be our last house.  I love this house and the town where we live.  But then one day I couldn't get our snow blower to start (user error ...  I had forgotten one important thing about starting it as I hadn't actually used it more than once or twice a year or more before) and ended up shoveling our very long driveway by hand.  It made me realize that I don't want him shoveling snow when he's 80 either.  So we plan to retire elsewhere eventually.


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 19, 2016)

earlene said:


> I know what you mean!  I have always loved snow.... for skiing; for tobogganing; for making snowmen; for watching the wildlife scamper upon; for beautification of the landscape...  But then I am someone who didn't actually live in a heavily snowed area most of my life.  I drove to the ski resorts and played in it for the most part.
> 
> Then we moved here and I still love it, but as you say, the older I get the less I want to do anything more than enjoy the cozy warmth while I look at its beauty through my windows.  My husband says he doesn't want to shovel snow when he's 80, and at first I was so disappointed that this was not going to be our last house.  I love this house and the town where we live.  But then one day I couldn't get our snow blower to start (user error ...  I had forgotten one important thing about starting it as I hadn't actually used it more than once or twice a year or more before) and ended up shoveling our very long driveway by hand.  It made me realize that I don't want him shoveling snow when he's 80 either.  So we plan to retire elsewhere eventually.



Your story reminds me of a very lovely young woman that I worked with. She was originally from Hawaii, and always loved Christmas movies that showed snowy scenes...snow falling and people making snowmen and snow angels...so beautiful. Then she moved here to New England, and was so excited to see her first snowfall. She ran outside with a shovel to clear her sidewalk, lifted a shovelful of snow and said, "Hey, this stuff's HEAVY!!!" I laughed so hard when she told me this story. She said, "It looks so light and fluffy in the movies, like cotton...but it's not!" So true, so true. Shoveling is a young man's or woman's game.

 I don't mind a little winter. I could easily handle a month of it, but it's just too long. I still love New England, but I sure wouldn't mind being somewhere warmer for most of the winter. I'm extremely happy that being retired, I don't have to drive in it any more. I can wait until the roads are fully cleared. I worked in a hospital, and there's no such thing as calling out because it's snowing. They expect you there, no matter how bad the roads may be. Now, I can make another cup of coffee, light a fire in the fireplace, settle in with a good book. Ahhh...life is good!


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 19, 2016)

It's currently 24 f here, its the warmest we've had in a couple weeks.
It's been in the single digits or lower, not uncommon here but it's early this year. Already had frozen pipes once.
Not a lot of snow yet, maybe 8 inches. It's might rain in a couple days, that will be a wonderful sloppy mess.


----------



## GeezLouise (Dec 19, 2016)

earlene said:


> It made me realize that I don't want him shoveling snow when he's 80 either.  So we plan to retire elsewhere eventually.



I'm kind of plotting how to stay without shovelling, how to build the new house, covered walks, etc. Pay the neighbor to run his tractor across our driveway now and then. In the current house pipes sometimes freeze and this is one of those weeks. House full of soap and we are using baby wipes :neutral: Makes me remember why we want a new house.


----------



## ibct1969 (Dec 19, 2016)

Yep, we got a real nasty blast here in Colorado on Saturday; the high was 7 and we had about 4 inches of snow come down overnight.  I committed to delivering presents and food thru my church, so no staying home warm and cozy for me!  I'm totally ready for spring   :mrgreen:


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 20, 2016)

It is 21°f right now which is 40°warmer than Sunday morning.


----------



## Relle (Dec 20, 2016)

It's going to be 27C here today. Been too hot for the last week. Time to go swimming. 
:shark:


----------

